# Pre-SFAS SITREP



## HemingwaysPen (Jan 2, 2019)

Morning, gents.


Finished SFPC a few weeks ago, now waiting on SFAS.  Rumor has it my group is going next week but we've not heard any word from our cadre.  If regular army fills up all the spots, we're supposed to go in March.  We were told we were going to SFPC two days before so I'm assuming it'll be the same thing for SFAS.  Not a whole lot of info dissemination.  Regarding SFPC: it's not difficult.  A lot of us were disappointed in how easy the PT was the first couple of weeks.  It's usually two-a-day circuits with sprints.  The cadre explained to us that if you came prepared, it was supposed to be easy, really just maintenance.  We had a ton of free time, I brought five books and read them all.  We slept a ton.  The hardest part was carrying equipment around everywhere.  It's killer on the back.  Land nav week was surprisingly tough.  Walking 10-12 kms twice a day for three days with ~60 lb rucks on takes a toll on your feet.  However, it was excellent conditioning for our feet.  Overall, I really enjoyed the course and feel really prepared for land nav and team week.  The cadre are very professional and approachable and will answer just about any question you have.  The knot-tying and land nav courses were invaluable.  Make sure you're running and rucking, because you do a lot of that.  The scored events are scored red/white.  Red if you fail the standard, white if you meet it.  Here's how I performed:


PFT:  Red (meaning I didn't score at 80% in any one of the categories).  We weren't given scores so I don't know where I messed up.  I consistently scored 300 before I went to SFPC.  My run time was maxed at 13:00 flat.  I got 12 pull-ups (I need to work on those, too.)  I think it was the pushups that did me in.  They were very, very strict when scoring.  I was disappointed in myself but I know what to work on now.

5-mile run:  White, 33:40 (the standard was 37 minutes)
4-mile ruck:  White, 45:50 (the standard was 50 minutes)
6-mile ruck:  White,  1:10:12 (the standard was 90 minutes, a lot of guys got red, at least half of our class)
12-mile ruck:  White,  2:32:10 (the standard was 3 hours, about three quarters of our class finished in the red)
Land-nav:  White,  2/4 first iteration (day),  4/4 second iteration (night),  4/4 third iteration (day),  ¾ last iteration (night)


I feel really good with those times though disappointed in the APFT performance.  Again, I wish I knew what I screwed up on.


----------



## AWP (Jan 2, 2019)

@HemingwaysPen Regarding the times/ standards: Are those made known to the class before or after the events?


----------



## HemingwaysPen (Jan 2, 2019)

@AWP For the APFT, the standard was *not* told to us before or after we took it.  At student company, the standard is 80% of each category, everyone is scored on the 18-21 year scale.  Anything less than 80% in any category is a fail.  As I understand, SFPC scores the same way.

For the runs and rucks, we *were* told the standard before starting the event.

For land-nav, there wasn't really a set standard.  I heard from previous guys that anything over 10/16 cumulative points was counted as a white.  I can't verify that, though.


----------



## AWP (Jan 2, 2019)

HemingwaysPen said:


> @AWP For the APFT, the standard was *not* told to us before or after we took it.  At student company, the standard is 80% of each category, everyone is scored on the 18-21 year scale.  Anything less than 80% in any category is a fail.  As I understand, SFPC scores the same way.
> 
> For the runs and rucks, we *were* told the standard before starting the event.
> 
> For land-nav, there wasn't really a set standard.  I heard from previous guys that anything over 10/16 cumulative points was counted as a white.  I can't verify that, though.



We appreciate the updates. In the future, standards announced before an event are welcome on this forum, standards announced AFTER an event are not. If this isn't clear now, it will be by the time you complete the course.

Good luck.


----------



## HemingwaysPen (Jan 2, 2019)

AWP said:


> We appreciate the updates. In the future, standards announced before an event are welcome on this forum, standards announced AFTER an event are not. If this isn't clear now, it will be by the time you complete the course.
> 
> Good luck.



Understood.


----------



## DZ (Jan 3, 2019)

@HemingwaysPen good luck. Don't quit.


----------

